# Seesnake Camera



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

All of my Seesnake cameras are black and white. I recently upgraded my VSM
monitor to a lcd color screen with a dvr recorder. The cost of a new color camera head for the large Seesnake is $1800.00. My question is there enough of a difference in the images to justify the cost? Does a color camera improve the ability to diagnose problems or is the black and white image sufficient?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The difference is like night and day. You will wonder how you ever got by without color.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What Biz said :yes:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The B/W does have a better resolution and you can see hairline cracks that you can miss with a color unit. But the whole world wants color so color is what we get now. You can call AJ Coleman and they can set you up with a color rebuilt head for $900-$1100.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Spoke with Marvin at AJ Coleman about color head. $1800 for a new head minus $300.00
if you turn in your black and white head. No reconditioned heads available in color. Bought reconditioned black and white for my mini 6 months ago for $900.00. Color head price is for the large seesnake.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

So they where out of rebuilt? I usually buy 1 -2 a year and when I call there has never been a shortage because you have to send them a core. Maybe lots of people have been trading in B/W and reduced the color units?


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Cuda said:


> So they where out of rebuilt? I usually buy 1 -2 a year and when I call there has never been a shortage because you have to send them a core. Maybe lots of people have been trading in B/W and reduced the color units?


Exactly. The word is out! 

BTW,Merry Xmas doods.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Cuda said:


> The B/W does have a better resolution and you can see hairline cracks that you can miss with a color unit. But the whole world wants color so color is what we get now. You can call AJ Coleman and they can set you up with a color rebuilt head for $900-$1100.


See hairline cracks? I don't know about that. For that I have to use test balls and isolation testing.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The difference is like night and day. You will wonder how you ever got by without color.


Yea I got a color head as soon as they came out, I was using black and White. Seems like that was around the late 90's


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a place that had really good re term rates and used rebuilt cameras.

http://www.centralwinnelson.com/index.htm


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CAMERA GURU said:


> You should visit their web site they upgrade your Ridgid Large camera head to color for 650 and mini 550. www.ssrtechnology.com


So you think you can camera your way back to the site without posting a useful intro as the other post requested?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

CAMERA GURU said:


> You should visit their web site they upgrade your Ridgid Large camera head to color for 650 and mini 550. www.ssrtechnology.com


 
Are you "south coast equipment" by any chance??


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Guru do you see anything maybe wrong with the following:

Visit Seattle Drain Service . Com They do great work!
Posted by seattle drain service 

huh?


----------

